# Computer Repair



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have two broken PCs that I need an expert opinion on whether to fix or toss!

As you probably can surmise, I am using my Kindle Fire,and it 's a real challenges to say the least!

My yell phone number is 293 9871. C2


----------



## holicori (Dec 26, 2012)

*I can probably help*

I can give you some help. I'm not an expert but I can most likely tell you if they are worth anything, better to fix or toss, and if you should just buy/build a new one. 

Like I said, I'm not an expert or work in that field per say, but I have been building my own computers since I was 16 and was in the process of building my own currently til money got tight. 

Call or text, 850-368-1786
Corey


----------

